#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  What are the side effects of the death of Net Neutrality?

## Helena

Net nutrality which became effective by the FCC(Federer Communication Commision) in 2015 is the legal protection against discrimination on the Internet,that ensures that the Internet service providers(ISP) treat all the data transmissions equally irrespective of their content and to restrict them from charging too much for faster services or blocking certain contents.
*
As of June 11th,this net neutarlity are no more active and are dead!*
This would be benificial for the ISPs as they can maintain the price of specific services with less investment and also can block certain sites! There may some other good and bad impacts as well.

*What would be the other side effects of ending the net neutrality? Will it be beneficial for the internet users?
Share you views*

----------

